# Ebay Memory $8.29/Lb



## pilotdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi all, 

I must be missing something. I am really surprised at what memory lots sell for on eBay. I sampled several lots and put the data into a spreadsheet and came up with $8.29 a pound which included shipping. 



Ebay# Weight Price	Shipping	Total	Price / LB	

250224259605	5.00 $40.00 $14.12	$54.12 $10.82	
170202830473	20.00	$122.50 $18.00 $140.50 $7.03	
230234204330	50.00	$350.00 $34.95 $384.95 $7.70	
140217262502	12.00	$75.00 $19.00	$94.00 $7.83	
370031620404	22.00	$170.49 $10.00	$180.49 $8.20	
110234980325	17.00	$125.00 $10.00	$135.00 $7.94	
260219226810	22.00	$171.50 $26.11	$197.61 $8.98	
300205230387	20.00	$150.00 $25.00	$175.00 $8.75	
370029022217	21.70	$150.27 $10.00	$160.27 $7.39	


$8.29	Avg / LB

The interesting thing I found was that many buyers have been buying at these high prices for a while. Do they know something I don't? One buyer I found has been buying these lots for the last 90 days. (90 days is the max amount of buying data you can view on ebay)

Thought's?

Sorry about the formatting of the data. I could not figure out how to get it to keep its formatting. 



If this is not in the appropriate place, please move it.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Dan, I sold a lot of 14k mixed with very little 18k (jewelry) 73 grams for almost $900 6 months ago. That same lot (or close to it) is bringing almost $1100-$1200 now! Anything on ebay gold related is ridiculous! This was before I caught the refining bug.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 22, 2008)

Last year I won some nice lots of memory from ebay. I never paid more than $3/#. It's crazy how much it's going for now. Imagine the madness that will ensue if gold starts climbing above $1000.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Pilot Dan, what are those strange dowsing rods in your photo?


----------



## donald236 (Mar 22, 2008)

ok lol / i have to put my $0.02 worth in . i think that some of the stuff on e-bay is ok but the prices are crazy . i mean some of it would bring a fair yeild but some of it just is not that good and it still goes at a high price .


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 22, 2008)

skyline27 said:


> Hey Pilot Dan, what are those strange dowsing rods in your photo?



Those strange dowsing rods are two Indigo snakes that are about 6 feet long each. I have always enjoyed herpetology. They were released and not harmed.


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 22, 2008)

So I guess the question is... Is refining worth it right now? Would we have better returns just selling scrap and buying bullion? 

A post I found by Steve states that the yield can be as high as 2.5g for high quality fingers. By my calculation it takes about 11 pounds of memory to make a pound of fingers. Then there is the time and cost of refining them. 

I plan to do some research on CPU's being sold on eBay. Which I suspect is worse than buying memory.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 22, 2008)

pilotdan said:


> I plan to do some research on CPU's being sold on eBay. Which I suspect is worse than buying memory.



Hell yes... Some buyers are paying crazy prices for only a few CPUs.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 22, 2008)

hey pliotdan if you live in a neighborhood that has computer repair shops you can usually get their unwanted computers that they cannot fix usually for free and also you can post signs in a few windows throughout your neighborhood saying that you will take there computers before they throw them away and trust me just doing that will get you more stuff that you can refine and yes i believe it is worth it . yes you could sell those things but where is the fun in that .

this is what i do in my neighborhood .sometimes you get a lot sometimes you dont . but it's fun . i hope this helps you

donald


----------

